# North Korea long-range missle launch fail



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

NK say's it is to launch an observation satellite into orbit, although some countries are saying its a coverup for a long-range missile test. U.N. Security Council will meet today (Friday). 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

It's no wonder, have you even seen these idiots march??!!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

lol. I couldn't do that for 1 minute. I guess they think its intimadating.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

my grannie was all screaming about the korean missle! and low and behold I told her the damn thing would crash into the ocean and what happened? LOL it freekin BROKE UP and crashed into the ocean after doing a loop in the air like a bottle rocket. Most north koreans think kim jong il was a supernatural god so it may as well have been a bottle rocket, they have no concept of free will or thinking.


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm suprised it failed, with allies such as China and Russia I would of thought the launch would of been a success. I also watched a statement on U.K. news mentioning the amount of rice the U.S.A. send to North Korea every year, now the rice is being with-held because of the nature of the provocative launch, when will these 3rd world countries realise that they cannot catch up up and threaten the world, they would be well suited feeding their own people.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I found it hilarious and non-surprising. That's what happens when you isolate yourself from most of the rest of the world and sip Hennesy while your people starve. Pudgy little mother-(bleep), I hope he (bleep)(Bleep)*$#@#$#$& $%^%$%^#$*&. So there. The North Koreans are toward the bottom of my worry list.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

I find it a little strange that there has been so much hype over N. Korea's missile launch, and yet not a peep about India testing a long-range missile this next week.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

You guys ever wonder if they are just playing a little game with the world. They will launch a few more bottle rockets as someone put it. Then the next time they launch the world wont even give a second thought to it. Then BOOM! that Bi**h hits us right in the azz.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

RuDown said:


> You guys ever wonder if they are just playing a little game with the world. They will launch a few more bottle rockets as someone put it. Then the next time they launch the world wont even give a second thought to it. Then BOOM! that Bi**h hits us right in the azz.


Actually, I have thought the same thing. There is a false since of security in the assumption that they are idiots. They are just practicing till they get it right.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

Reuters - North Korea says no longer bound by nuclear test moratorium http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/17/us-korea-north-us-idUSBRE83G12H20120417


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

the whole thing is disturbing... if it walks like duck, looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, then ffs, its a damn duck. who are these people kidding.. they are exploring space? really? They couldnt get the missile to much of anything let alone poke around up in space... its all bs... they are being sneaky bastards, and they were called out on it... whats really classic is their response to the US, that we broke the agreement so now they are not bound by it anymore. Umm ya? who broke it first?

this type of crap burns my ass... and as far as india.. well, I guess all will show itself eventually..


----------

